# urgent: minipoo getting dental work done during roadtrip



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello! I need help & info. My rescued ~8yo minipoo is in need of dental work, but around here that costs $1500-$2000. We're going on a roadtrip, and have 3 days in Denver, where I found that dental work costs a whole lot less ($400 was quoted to me, including bloodwork, no extra charges for extractions) so my lovely Raxy has an appointment. 

What do I need to do to prep? My favorite pet store owner says to start switching Raxy to canned food now, to decrease problems when the vet says to feed canned food and we're on the road. Is there anything else?

What can I expect? How long will recovery take? I'm worried about that.

Has anyone had Trupanion insurance and done dental work? That's what we have, on the recommendation of our vet.

:afraid:

Thank you so much,
Anabel


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

anabelneri said:


> Hello! I need help & info. My rescued ~8yo minipoo is in need of dental work, but around here that costs $1500-$2000. We're going on a roadtrip, and have 3 days in Denver, where I found that dental work costs a whole lot less ($400 was quoted to me, including bloodwork, no extra charges for extractions) so my lovely Raxy has an appointment.
> 
> What do I need to do to prep? My favorite pet store owner says to start switching Raxy to canned food now, to decrease problems when the vet says to feed canned food and we're on the road. Is there anything else?
> 
> ...


I’ve never had to prep a dog for canned food, dogs love it usually.

What kind of dental work ? If it’s minor, there isn’t much to prep for. If major, Twyla’s little boy had a lot of teeth removed a few months ago. Maybe you can ask her.


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

Dechi said:


> I’ve never had to prep a dog for canned food, dogs love it usually.
> 
> What kind of dental work ? If it’s minor, there isn’t much to prep for. If major, Twyla’s little boy had a lot of teeth removed a few months ago. Maybe you can ask her.



The pet store dude's concern was not that Raxy would't like canned food, but that it might give him an upset stomach and then we'd be coping with digestive upset while on the road.

It's probably major dental work. We don't know exactly yet. He's got so much plaque that we can't see his teeth very well at all. It looks as though his previous owners didn't take care of his teeth at all.

Thank you!
Anabel


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That makes sense prepping with the canned food beforehand! You don't need any extra complications. 

It all depends on the individual dog in terms of recovery. Some bounce right back, like our Shih Tzu, who had to have 10 adult teeth extracted recently, and some have a harder time with the pain and anesthesia, like my Maltese who cried all night after her dental with only a few extractions. Pain management is key. So in addition to antibiotics, make sure to get good painkillers from the vet and give them around the clock, as directed. 

Good luck!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had all three of my girls done in one day, and there were extractions. I soaked their kibbles and put some can food in it which I do. It was only a day until they were up and themselves, although I gave the medication as the vet recommended, no problem. When I got Bella she had 7 removed, and others since then, she is 14 and at this time she only has 2 left. She was in bad shape when I got her at 15 months.


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

glorybeecosta said:


> I had all three of my girls done in one day, and there were extractions. I soaked their kibbles and put some can food in it which I do. It was only a day until they were up and themselves, although I gave the medication as the vet recommended, no problem. When I got Bella she had 7 removed, and others since then, she is 14 and at this time she only has 2 left. She was in bad shape when I got her at 15 months.


15 months and already in that bad of shape?!? Poor dear.

I was wondering about soaking his kibble instead of using canned. The pet store dude (I really should learn his name -- I refer to him all the time) pointed out today that I probably don't want to drive across Nevada and Utah with canned food in August. Or is the pureed texture of canned food important here? I can get some in Denver for after his procedure, I guess. 

It's all going to work out, right? Poor little guy.

Anabel


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I used these small sealed tubs of food when traveling with my boys. These are rated 4 star on dog food advisor and the boys liked them a lot. It was great to have these as an option to get them to eat, since their eating schedule was disrupted. 

These are available for $1.17 online at PetSmart and they do price match in the store. There's quite a few flavors to choose from. You'll also find this form in a number of brands. You don't need to worry about refrigeration since it would take 2-3 of these to make a full portion. 

Soaking the kibble is an option too, but that may depend on how extensive the work will be. 

You can introduce them beforehand by just adjusting the kibble portion. This way he gets used to it and still has his kibble for tummy stability, and will be used to the alternate food too.

It's hard not to worry but you'll all get thru this


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I sort of hate to say this, but I would be worried about having a strange vet do major treatment/surgery on my dog when we weren't home. I had one time where I had to take Lily to an emergency vet, but I don't generally take big trips without knowing we are starting out healthy. if you have insurance then why are you so concerned about cost?


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> I sort of hate to say this, but I would be worried about having a strange vet do major treatment/surgery on my dog when we weren't home. I had one time where I had to take Lily to an emergency vet, but I don't generally take big trips without knowing we are starting out healthy. if you have insurance then why are you so concerned about cost?



Good points, and good question. 

I'm worried about costs because we just got Raxy from the county animal shelter in June. His current dental issues count as a pre-existing condition, so we'd be paying for the whole procedure. 

Where we live, dental work for animals is expensive. Quotes from a variety of vets in the area ranged from $1300 to over $2000. We just can't afford that. Perhaps we should have taken him back to the county once we learned about his teeth, but he was so, so miserable there that it seemed better to keep him and try to figure the teeth thing out, even if it meant having him have bad teeth for a year or two while we saved up. He is *definitely* happier here than at the pound. And we all fell in love with him. 

So I definitely hear what you're saying about traveling and strange vets. But the opportunity to have his teeth done for a price we can pay seems like too good of an opportunity to pass up. He's a sweet little guy, but he doesn't chew on anything and doesn't play with toys at all. More experienced dog people keep telling me that, if he's got a bad tooth (or more), once it's out he will have a new lease on life. So I found a vet who had excellent yelp reviews, and called him up.

I know it wouldn't be everyone's choice, and honestly it wouldn't be mine either if there was another way to do this. 


Anabel


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

anabelneri, you have a good heart.

Had you considered asking your local vets for a discount to help because your dog was from the pound and it's a preexisting condition so his health insurance won't cover it? Another idea would be to contact the animal shelter as ask if they can pay part?


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

Skylar said:


> anabelneri, you have a good heart.
> 
> Had you considered asking your local vets for a discount to help because your dog was from the pound and it's a preexisting condition so his health insurance won't cover it? Another idea would be to contact the animal shelter as ask if they can pay part?


I've done both. The vets don't discount if you're not an animal rescue, and our pound doesn't do dental at all. I've also asked at other animal rescues (we have a local poodle rescue, for example) and they've asked their vets if we can have their discounted rates, but the answer has been no.

There are definitely downsides to living in a crazy-expensive area. This is one of them. 


Anabel


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm sorry you haven't found financial help in your community.

I would do the same as you're doing - if you feel this vet is a good vet, I would have it done. It will give you dog relief in his mouth.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I get it now. What a drag though to have to include this in the middle of your vacation. I hope it all goes very smoothly. Having my own history of dental issues I can empathize and am sure your little one will feel better when it is all done with.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

anabelneri said:


> 15 months and already in that bad of shape?!? Poor dear.
> 
> I was wondering about soaking his kibble instead of using canned. The pet store dude (I really should learn his name -- I refer to him all the time) pointed out today that I probably don't want to drive across Nevada and Utah with canned food in August. Or is the pureed texture of canned food important here? I can get some in Denver for after his procedure, I guess.
> 
> ...


Yes really bad shape, breeder sent a photo and she was lovely, well when I got there it was a different story, and there was another with her. I had 3 ladies with me. I walked around to the back of the car and wrote the tag number down, I was to pay 400 for her. Cam back around and said give me the other dog, handed Bella to my friend. Jasmine was in the same shape. I said tell you what I am giong to do (drove 6 hours one way) here is your 400 but I am taking both dogs for that price, or call the police and humane society, as I have your tag number, its your call. She called everything but a white woman, and said take thm and stay out of my business (think she still had the mother). Cot in my car called the police had her name, phone, e-mail, address and tag number. explained and ask for the local humane society number, called and took a photo of the paperwork and the dogs and sent it to them. That was 12.5 years ago, never had I seen anything like that, and could not leave them behind. My vet bill was 2500, found a good home for Jasmine, kept Bella as I already had 2, 4 was just to much.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

anabelneri said:


> Good points, and good question.
> 
> I'm worried about costs because we just got Raxy from the county animal shelter in June. His current dental issues count as a pre-existing condition, so we'd be paying for the whole procedure.
> 
> ...


 I do not blame you my original vet jumped from 289 to 489 so it would have been around 1500 just for cleaning and so much extra for any extractions. I remembered a friend that went to this old vet so I called him 175 per dog and 10 per extractions and they were just fine. He only done one a day so for 3 days I took them, I think there was only 2 extractions. 

I have over 10,000 in Bella's eye problem over 9 years. I was paying 68.00 per month not including other drops at 30. I went to California, exact same medication package and all 39 per month including shipping, and drops are 15. I swear by CA Pet meds by everything there, just give them my vets name and number and they contact for the prescription.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Good luck with your poor puppies teeth!!

A couple points to consider with having his teeth done as even with local vets it is not usually apples to apples for quality of work comparison. 
Check and make sure they do local blocks for extractions. Your dog Will need extractions. Would you want a tooth pulled without a nerve block? Yes, he will be under anesthesia at the time and not necessarily feel it, but when he wakes up he will no matter what pain medications they have on board! Speaking of being under anesthesia, if you use local blocks then you can run them at a lower anesthesia rate, making it much safer (higher anesthesia tanks blood pressure, and you need higher anesthesia without blocks to keep them under and not feeling pain). 
A Lot lot lot of vets do not do local blocks, but it is the standard of care, and they should be performing them.

Speaking of pain meds, depending on the level of work and amount of teeth, he might need more than just an anti-inflammatory/pain medication (like Rimadyl). He will need an anti-inflammatory due to the dental disease and inflammation, but might need something in addition and don't be afraid to ask for something extra. 

Are they running bloodwork prior to anesthesia? Most drugs are processed through the liver/kidneys and you want to make sure they are in the right levels. Also makes sure no infection and that he is clotting well.

Having an IV catheter placed and fluids ran during procedure? That IV catheter is a safety net for drugs needed during procedure to have established access to a vein. Fluids help keep his blood pressure up (which is a huge concern with anesthesia) and the kidneys happy. 

Finally, what will they do to keep him warm and body temperature up during anesthesia? Temperature naturally drops during anesthesia, but when you add in cooler/room temperature water in the mouth and wet face, then you get cold fast. 

All of these are some top concerns for a quality clinic to make sure their patients are happy and actually go home after the procedure. I would not let the price overlook the quality of the procedure and comfort during and after. 

I'm not even mentioning full mouth dental radiographs. They are wonderful and all practices should have and use them, but unfortunately less than 6% of clinic do. So I am betting the one you will go to will not.


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok, he's at the vet now. I didn't remember to ask all the questions, but the vet said that he'll likely be sending home two pain meds (I think he mentioned Rimadyl, and something starting with a T), and he will be using nerve blocks for any extractions during the procedure. And he'll send home antibiotics too.

Are there dog probiotics?

We were, in the end, unsuccessful with getting Raxy onto canned food, so we'll be softening kibble or finding soft people food - when the canned food was wreaking havoc on his digestion, we learned that he is sometimes willing to eat white rice and we know he likes chicken. Both are things we can find on the road, thank goodness.

We'll have him back in about 4 hours or so. Poor dear.

-Anabel


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The pain med with the T could be tramadol. It works very well and makes them a little stoned so they rest. Lily got an IM injection of tramadol after she took a bad fall (sort of, tripped on the top step trying to jump up from the yard level to the deck and skidded across the deck and only stopped when she crashed into the house). She was sore all over, but had not obvious injuries so we wanted her to be quiet until she sorted it all out. She was so loopy that even she stared at her reflection in the stainless steel door of the frig, swaying back and forth until she finally decided it was really time to go to sleep. 



I hope it all goes smoothly and I wouldn't worry so much about what Raxy eats as longs as he eats and drinks for the time being.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Animals actually do better than people with dental work, I had loads of cats and two dogs that had extensive dental work and all were eating kibble after I brought them home not that I didn't prepare softer options but they preferred kibble or in some cases preferred not to wait and noshed on the readily available kibble. while I tried to prepare a softer meal. For some it was harder to eat the softer stuff than plain kibble such as my old girl who had 23 teeth pulled, at age 6, leaving her toothless.


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

Raxy is back with us again, and did well during the procedure. He only lost 13 teeth, most of which were little ones. The vet thought they'd have to pull more when he first looked in Raxy's mouth but a lot of them turned out to be in good condition once they were cleaned.

We soaked his kibble tonight in hot water, but he mostly wouldn't eat except off a spoon. Aaah, well. 

Thank you for all of your help! :adore:


Anabel


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad you have him back and he’s doing well! And yes, you can get dog probiotics.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope Raxy had an easy night and that he can eat well today.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so glad you got it done and over with, now you can focus on healing. Hopefully he’ll bounce back quickly. 

He will be much happier with out the pain.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

All 3 of mine if not feeling up to par, want to be feed off a spoon, and will look at the food and then me. I used baby food and soften kibbles when their teeth are pulled for a few days, they love that baby food


----------



## anabelneri (Jul 25, 2018)

*Day after update*

Raxy seems to be doing pretty well today. This morning there was a little watered-down blood near where his head was while he slept, but it really wasn't much and I haven't seen any since. He's on all of his meds now, and has taken them with cream cheese or peanut butter without any trouble. 

His first meal today was soft kibble, scrambled eggs, and shredded cheese. At dinner he had a grilled chicken breast, artichoke hearts, mozzarella, and some bread. As my daughter pointed out, none of the dinner was particularly soft, but he chowed down anyway.

So I think we're Ok. Thank you so much for the well wishes and information.

Thanks!
Anabel


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good to hear he's recovering


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I suspect the little blood tinged stain was from a little oozing along with a bit of drooling. I wouldn't worry about it unless you saw a major amount of blood. I am glad he is eating. It is great you were able to work this out.


----------



## kbxii1212 (Jun 4, 2019)

severe periodental disease
Weight: 8.68 kg. Temperature: 100.7 Pulse: 96
Panting: Yes
Signalment: 12 yr MC mini poodle
SUBJECTIVE
-------------------------
Reason for Visit: whimpering + dental issues
Patient: Species: Breed:
Color: Doctor:
Mr.Pibbs
Canine
Poodle, miniature
tan

Nov 16, 2020 Neutered Male
Tag:
History: Rescue from kill shelter. Has had bad dental issues. A couple months ago booked appointment for January for dental. Past 2 days, whimpering and seems painful in mouth. Eyes seem to be glossing over. Never had any dental work done before. Eating well, no vomiting/diarrhea. Sometimes strains to defecate.
No other medical issues
Current Meds: 25 mg benadryl yesterday Vax: UTD
Diet: wet food
Preventatives: advantix
OBJECTIVE ---------------------- MMCRT: pink, CRT <2 Hydration: good
Body Condition Score (BCS): 5/9
General Appearance: BAR, anxious
EYES: tear staining bilaterally
EARS: clean AU, no discharge
Cardiovascular: No murmur or arrhythmia, strong synchronous pulses Respiratory: Clear bronchovesicular sounds, normal RR/RE, no crackles/wheezes Oral Cavity: severe dental calculus, halitosis, gingivitis
GI: soft and nonpainful on palpation, no organomegaly palpated
Rectal: Very full anal glands bilaterally, moderately difficult to express, pasty brown discharge Genitourinary: no discharge
Integument: verrucous nodule on dorsum
LN: prominent R mandibular LN
Musculoskeletal: Ambulatory x4, no pain on long bone palpation
Neuro: CN WNL, appropriate mentation. No ataxia or paresis.
*ASSESSMENT ---------------------------*
*- severe periodental disease
TREATMENT PLAN ---------------------------------

Clindamycin 2 mL PO q12 x 10 days
Gabapentin 1.3 mL PO q8-12 x 7 days
*
dental disease 
severe periodental disease
*Gabapentin oral syringe
Clindamycin clinda-guard oral syringe *

CLIENT COMMUNICATION
-----------------------------------------------
SWO: Discussed that he has some pretty bad dental disease and I do think he needs a dental badly, but unfortunately there is no way for me to get him one any sooner than January here. I think he is painful and probably has an infection in his mouth, so I'd like to put him on an antibiotic and pain medication in the mean time. Also expressed his anal glands which were extremely full and full of thick discharge. Possibly the cause of his straining, so hopefully will be more comfortable defecating now.


dental disease
severe periodental disease
*Gabapentin oral syringe
Clindamycin clinda-guard oral syringe 

- severe periodental disease
TREATMENT PLAN 

Clindamycin 2 mL PO q12 x 10 days
Gabapentin 1.3 mL PO q8-12 x 7 days
*


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kbxii1212 said:


> severe periodental disease
> Weight: 8.68 kg. Temperature: 100.7 Pulse: 96
> Panting: Yes
> Signalment: 12 yr MC mini poodle
> ...



This is an older post. It'll be easier for you to track responses if they come in in the same thread. I responded on your own original thread.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks, @Rose n Poos. I'm going to close this thread to further replies. Here's the link to @kbxii1212's active thread:









Poodle dental surgery severe periodontal disease now...


Apricot mini Poodle Mr. Pibbs has had dental problems for awhile but now the past two days he has been whimpering and showing the pain is from the right side of his face I’m sure his teeth/tooth is infected or worse and he has an appointment that’s not for another month I’m worried and was told...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

